# Just Got A New Outback



## Havy (Sep 20, 2004)

Was at the rv show is Hershey pa. Man there were alot of campers there. I had a 25rss outback and when i saw the 2006 29 foot outback i could not resist to trade up. I am like a kid in a candy store that cant wait to get it home. There was someone there when i bought it that gave me his card but i cant remember what he looks like. His outback name is Hootbob.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Havy,

Congrats on your new Outback. Enjoy.

BTW, that Hootbob does get around, doesn't he?

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Havy said:


> Was at the rv show is Hershey pa. Man there were alot of campers there. I had a 25rss outback and when i saw the 2006 29 foot outback i could not resist to trade up. I am like a kid in a candy store that cant wait to get it home. There was someone there when i bought it that gave me his card but i cant remember what he looks like. His outback name is Hootbob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HootBob and I were with the salesman from Schaeffers last weekend. He gave the salesman a BUNCH of cards to hand out at the show.

Did you see the poster that Hootbob and his wife made up from one of the Outbacker Rallies??

The 29 ft looks like a fabulous floorplan. A little too heavy for me at the moment, maybe after next new TV....

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Havy,

Congratulations on the new Outback!








That is one great plan.
Have fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Havy said:
> 
> 
> > Was at the rv show is Hershey pa. Man there were alot of campers there. I had a 25rss outback and when i saw the 2006 29 foot outback i could not resist to trade up. I am like a kid in a candy store that cant wait to get it home. There was someone there when i bought it that gave me his card but i cant remember what he looks like. His outback name is Hootbob.Â
> ...


The posters were taped to the 30' 5th wheel. I took a picture of it yesterday, but haven't downloaded from my digital camera yet. I'll post the picture later this evening.


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on the Outback, your gonna be thrilled. The kid in a candy store feeling is still going strong for us, cant wait to get back out again. Gotta get at least one more time in before the SE Rally







. Then again, geez I hope some of my great Outback family will be there to help me back this thing up


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum & congrats on your new Outback!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

congrats and welcome!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

uploaded the pictures I took of Hootbob's pictures on the side of the 30FRK that was at the Hershey RV show.

Great job Hootbob
















pictures at Hershey


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats and welcome!

We really need to change his screen name to "Recruit Bob". I can say that he was the official "Welcoming Committee" at Luray a few weeks ago!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!!

Do we have another east coast Outbacker?

Where do you hail from?

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

havy action 
welcome to the group and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Havy to the Outback Family
And congrats on the up upgrade.
There should have been a poster board of different pictures from the NE Rally somewhere else
Our saleman said he downloaded the picture from our Rally shirt and printed them out as a coloring page for the kids.
Tim can't do that I just put my stickers on the outback
As for me,I an just proud to pass the word of the Outbackers.com around
I don't know about anyone else but since getting involved with Outbackers.com
It has changed my life so munch.
I would not have gone to the places I have or meet the great people that I have so far.
My hat goes off to all of you

P.S.
Thor says I should post a picture of the cards I made up.

Don


----------



## Havy (Sep 20, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!!
> 
> Do we have another east coast Outbacker?
> 
> ...


I am from York County in Pa. I camp alot in the lancaster and gettysburg area. I really liked our 25 rss we had. But the only problem i had was the wife crawling over top of me at 3 in the morning to go to the john lol. That is why i got the new outback because of the layout of the bed in the front of it .


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We were up in the Lancaster area the end of August. Stayed at Lake in Wood campground. We had a blast there. We really enjoy the Lancaster area, try to go up there 3-4 times a year.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We are headed for Eagles Peak this coming weekend.

We have been to Lake in Wood twice this year so far, and Hickory Run twice.

Enjoyed both places....Lake in Wood kind of expensive, but it is nice and there is a lot for the kids to do.









Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback.

My wife and I were there Saturday and we bought our first RV. We were going for the 23RS but she couldn't resist Outback 29bhs either. We expect delivery fully loaded next week. Have a great time with yours I know we will with ours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome nynethead to the group
And congrats on the 23RS.
Just wondering if they gave you a Outbackers.com card when you bought yours.
And so where are you from?

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> we bought our first RV.


nynethead,

Congrats on your new purchase and Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the Outback, and I wish you many years of happy RV-ing in it.


----------

